# Riding switch (Directional vs True Twin)



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

True twin for the win my man.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah k, never quite understood what the difference in a directional twin is. Can just the setback make riding switch feel "off"?

I really felt much more comfortable, but who knows, maybe I just had a moment where everything clicked like when I first started snowboarding.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I see now, thanks for clearing that up. 

Thinking back now the touchy handling made me really pay attention to my stance and toe/heel pressure while attempting to mimic how I turn when regular. Even though it was harder it sure forced me to refine my form.


----------

